# Your Underwear?



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

*do you run socks and underwear through the washer before wearing them or straight out of the package onto your body?*​
Wash all new clothing first2142.86%straight out of the package onto my body2244.90%are you nuts612.24%


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Needed an excuse to see how to make a poll and DW is mad at me cause I won't wear the new christmas socks until they have been washed.
She says straight out of the package is good enough for her.
I say that I dont know if the underage chinese sweatshop worker washed his hands after his potty break.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Needed an excuse to see how to make a poll and DW is mad at me cause I won't wear the new christmas socks until they have been washed.
> She says straight out of the package is good enough for her.
> I say that I dont know if the underage chinese sweatshop worker washed his hands after his potty break.
> [snapback]75619[/snapback]​


I'm with you, Jim!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Straight from the package.

I figure that Chinese guy's hands are cleaner than my feet or butt, anyday.

..well, most days.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I always wash any clothing before I wear anything.
You never know who touch them or tried things on









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Jim,

Can't reply..... Don't wear them























Of course you wash them.

Now as for the potty.....You was you hands before you go. Right?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The question wasn't fair...as I don't shop for clothes and my DW does all the laundry.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The question wasn't fair...as I don't shop for clothes and my DW does all the laundry.
> [snapback]75643[/snapback]​


I with you, DW does all the shopping and she might let me do a load of towels now and then but says I shrink all her clothes







.

Yes everything gets washed before I'll wear them especially t-shirts of any kind. Jeans that's a 50/50 but everything else is a must.

Bill.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Gee, this is a tough one... I think I smell a trick question in there somewhere... Given my State of residence I just have to abstain from casting my vote as I have no experience in this particular subject.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Can't reply.....Â Don't wear them
> 
> ...


LOL

Actual I wear them, then turn them around and than inside out and backwards. This way you get 4 days out of a pair.







But wait ... I wear G-strings






























Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim,
> ...


ROFLMAO
Thanks Thor I almost spit my coffee all over the computer























Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now, I don't *EVER,* *EVER* *EVER* want to see anyone come into this forum and accuse us of discussing unimportant, or unimaginitive topics.









The answer is simple - you wear the socks and wash the underwear. Gotta get that sizing and starch out of my shorts.







Phew! Now that I've cleared that up I can take a shower and get ready for work. Of course, my son just finished his shower, SO THERE WON'T BE ANY HOT WATER!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

75,000 posts and we come to this









Isn t there a new model coming out, anyone have a hitch question? By the way I did vote for wash all.









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I say that I dont know if the underage chinese sweatshop worker washed his hands after his potty break.
> [snapback]75619[/snapback]​


That's why I buy American made products......

Here they teach us NOT to pee on our fingers....






























Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Actual I wear them, then turn them around and than inside out and backwards. This way you get 4 days out of a pair. But wait ... I wear G-strings





> anyone have a hitch question?


John,

If wearing a G-string backwards doesn't put a "hitch" in you somewhere, I don't know what will.









Mark


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

My DW says I know now you are not the only freak that washes all clothes including socks before I wear them.









cant' ever tell where they have been


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> But wait ... I wear G-strings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Thor, don't let anybody tell you you don't have the legs for them!









BTW Katrina, I had go with the 'Are you nuts?' vote on this one. This must truly indicate we are in the dead of winter!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Of course I wash them! Then press them by rolling a bowling ball over them, while they pass underneath on a backwards moving conveyor belt. Oh, and a little Martha Steward tip: If you want them really well pressed, do the above while in a vacuum!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The most amazing thing about this topic is that it has actually received all this feed back. You all have been locked inside for winter toooooooo loooong! Cabin fever is rambant. We need an early spring so you folks can go out and do some camping....

I will wear it right out of the package, but the wife washes everything, so I voted "are you nuts?"

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Right out of the package, been that way since my mother used to do it. If i but something like dishes of cups where something will endup internally (loaded statement) then yes I wash it first, but exterior doesn't matter. Also they are sealed in plastic so no one has tried them on since they were manufactured. I know your worried about the person on the assembly line but most everything is automated, never touched by human hands.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The most amazing thing about this topic is that it has actually received all this feed back. You all have been locked inside for winter toooooooo loooong! Cabin fever is rambant. We need an early spring so you folks can go out and do some camping....
> Tim
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, Tim.....as I continued to be amazed at the very fact that, not only did I respond, but then came back to read it again !!!!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

No comment!

sunny

Dallas


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My shorts are as clean as Cold Water can get 'em.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

underwear get washed
socks straight from the package onto my feet, to me there is nothing more comfy for my feet (other than my slippers) than a new pair of socks with a new pair of shoes.

darrel


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, since American Airlines lost my luggage on my last business trip, I got initiated into the "right from the package to my bod" group.....







I survived...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> [
> P.S.: Of course I wash them! Then press them by rolling a bowling ball over them, while they pass underneath on a backwards moving conveyor belt. Oh, and a little Martha Steward tip: If you want them really well pressed, do the above while in a vacuum!
> [snapback]75757[/snapback]​


I hope you're not wearing them through all this.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Straight from the package.
> 
> I figure that Chinese guy's hands are cleaner than my feet or butt, anyday.
> 
> ...


HA!

(that's my version of IGFRMFLMAO)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> My shorts are as clean as Cold Water can get 'em.
> [snapback]75922[/snapback]​


Now that is funny.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OKâ€¦itâ€™s defiantly winter!









MaeJae


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

All of you need to contact your employers Employee Assistance Program right now, and request some counseling. Come to think of it, like wolfwood, I too came back a second time, so maybe I should call too?

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> All of you need to contact your employers Employee Assistance Program right now, and request some counseling. Come to think of it, like wolfwood, I too came back a second time, so maybe I should call too?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]76268[/snapback]​


What are you doing reading this stuff anyway? Don't you have better things to do like practicing a Piob. or re-wrapping reeds? Even straightening out used P.Cleaners would be more ... enlightenting. Hey - wait a minute - the Games are coming up - You've got praticing to do, mister!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

God I can't wait for spring. Is this what this forum has come to.

Now what would happen if this were to get posted over on the dark side









They would eat you alive









For the record I like them washed first they fit better









John


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Underwear is over rated.









Just kidding, wash 'em 1st.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't mind wearing my underwear right out of the package but my wife's underwear I wash first...









Or did I share too much?

Reverie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I don't mind wearing my underwear right out of the package but my wife's underwear I wash first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, there are two ways I can interpret this. One - you wear your wife's underwear. Two - . . . hmmm. I'll leave that one to the imagination. But, I think I will take a break from Outbackers and go see what the wife's doing.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> What are you doing reading this stuff anyway? Don't you have better things to do like practicing a Piob. or re-wrapping reeds? Even straightening out used P.Cleaners would be more ... enlightenting. Hey - wait a minute - the Games are coming up - You've got praticing to do, mister!


Well, haven't started with piob's yet, and won't be competing this season, except maybe towards the end, but St. Patty's day is coming up, which as you probably know already is a big day with the service bands (I'm a member of the Connecticut Firefighters Pipes & Drums), I working on the band tunes night and day right now.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Washing my new ones as we speak!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > What are you doing reading this stuff anyway? Don't you have better things to do like practicing a Piob. or re-wrapping reeds? Even straightening out used P.Cleaners would be more ... enlightenting. Hey - wait a minute - the Games are coming up - You've got praticing to do, mister!
> 
> 
> Well, haven't started with piob's yet, and won't be competing this season, except maybe towards the end, but St. Patty's day is coming up, which as you probably know already is a big day with the service bands (I'm a member of the Connecticut Firefighters Pipes & Drums), I working on the band tunes night and day right now.
> ...


Great site! You guys look really sharp! Have they considered adding sound? 'Ya' need to talk them into coming up to the Loon Mtn Games in NH, Sept. 23 & 24....we'll be the honor band! BIG show/terrific bands/LOTS of fun!!! How many Outbackers can say they've played in Massed Bands together?! In fact, that would be an EXCELLENT N'East Fall Rally...hmmmmmm.... The Norwalk Games don't have a 2006 date posted yet. Do you know when they are? I know. I know. This is a hijacking. But, really - does it count when its a discussion about underwear that's being "hijacked"?


----------

